# 1st snow of the season.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

August 10th and we had a pretty vicious storm move through and left us a surprise on the mountains. Yup, that's fresh snow! Sorry the pic. is from such s distance. I took it from my phone at the house. The mountain range to the right of the power pole is the Dolores Peaks and the little pointy mountain to the left is Lone Cone. I'm currently building two houses at the base of Lone Cone. Kinda wish I would have been working up there today, sure got my blood to pumping for elk season.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pic, but for myself, I am not ready for snow, cooler weather is ok for hunting but no snow !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice pic, but for myself, I am not ready for snow, cooler weather is ok for hunting but no snow !


Oh no !! gotta love snow ! I've got lots of farm work to do before the first snow , but winter is by far the best time of year , no bugs , no lawn to mow , no sprinkler pipe to move .. should I go on ? LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm with Ed on this one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pics Wayne !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

C2C, thats why I live where I do: All year >>>no bugs, no yard to mow ( well weed eat weeds twice a yr), no sprinkler pipes to move, should "I" go on , LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Snow means I can put away the bowfishing boat and break out the AR. I'm ready.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> C2C, thats why I live where I do: All year >>>no bugs, no yard to mow ( well weed eat weeds twice a yr), no sprinkler pipes to move, should "I" go on , LOL


You gotta point .. I just enjoy snow and the hunting that goes along with it . My favorite is setting up to call in the wide open snowblanketed prairie and watching that small speck in the distance turn into a coyote at close range . Priceless .


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty picture.

Could you please send a little of the cooler weather to Florida.

Low this morning was 83 and the high is predicted for the mid 90's

There is nothing like hunting on a still, crisp morning with a blanket of fresh snow.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I an not quite ready for snow, didn't get the boat in the water this year and have a long list of things to do before I am ready for snow. I may not have much to say about it though, we had a late spring which was a month late this year and the crops are latter this year. The fish were on time and that made up for the late spring. I will have to work around the weather.

We had over two weeks above 70 for the high temp for the day at the offical recording point which is at the airport and no rain for over a month and the fire danger was high, no burning allowed.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

No snow needed here until the end of October please. Although the weather has been so screwed up this year around here, we probably wont see snow until Christmas time.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Whether I'm ready for it or always like to see it come


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., 2 or 3 months, then I'll be ready.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah I am with Ed... I can wait a little longer for snow. I like to see it around December. Cool pic Ruger?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good picture Ruger, good to see snow in the high country, helps push the elk down to a decent hunting altitude.


----------

